# Headlight issue



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

So today my reflectors fell off and broke both side no warning at 37500 miles. No extended warranty will cover it. Contacted GM to see if they would help so far no word







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

That's just weird. Did you by chance have different headlight bulbs or any bulbs in there different than factory?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silvertank said:


> So today my reflectors fell off and broke both side no warning at 37500 miles. No extended warranty will cover it. Contacted GM to see if they would help so far no word
> View attachment 196705
> View attachment 196713
> View attachment 196721
> ...



Hi silvertank,

We are sorry to hear about the reflectors with your Cruze. I understand you have already contacted in GM regarding this. However, we would be happy to offer any additional assistance, please feel free to send us a private message.

Best,

Cristina
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

cruze2011white said:


> That's just weird. Did you by chance have different headlight bulbs or any bulbs in there different than factory?


I replaced the headlight bulbs one burned out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi silvertank,
> 
> We are sorry to hear about the reflectors with your Cruze. I understand you have already contacted in GM regarding this. However, we would be happy to offer any additional assistance, please feel free to send us a private message.
> 
> ...


Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow, my Cruze did the same thing, except it's only 1, the driver side that fell off, I replaced the bulbs so maybe it fell off during installation.


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Apparently gm has made a revision to the design due to this issue but both the reflectors that broke neither of the bulbs have been replaced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silvertank said:


> Pm sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi silvertank,

Thank you for the update. We have located and responded to your private message.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi silvertank,
> 
> Thank you for the update. We have located and responded to your private message.
> 
> ...


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Happens all the time. There is no design revision, there is a bulletin for an unrelated issue of the reflectors being amber when they were supposed to be clear. My car has one of each.


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

My dealer serra went ahead and just replaced them eith the new ones for free outside of warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

silvertank said:


> My dealer serra went ahead and just replaced them eith the new ones for free outside of warranty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice outcome! I changed out both my headlight bulbs but never had this issue.


----------

